# Is sand the worst Substrate



## Jamie McGrath

I have a sand substrate in my aquarium. I have problems growing carpet plants, is this due to sand not being a very good substrate?


----------



## ceg4048

No, it is due to poor CO2/flow/distribution.

Cheers,


----------



## Jamie McGrath

Thanks Ceg. What type of Co2 Diffuseing method do you recommend?


----------



## Julian

Any diffusion method works, but obviously some are more efficient than others. An in-line atomizer will do the job in most cases.


----------



## ceg4048

Yes, as Julian mentions, there are different ways to skin the cat. One way is to simply port the gas directly into the filter inlet using any bog standard ceramic diffuser. You haven't described the tank (size and so forth) so it's very difficult to give specific information. Liquid carbon may be another option for small tanks.

Cheers,


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi no problem to grow carpet plants on plain sand 

Monte Carlo 










Sorry for the poor pic quality. 
In this tank there is also dwarf hair grass growing very well. 

I use a in tank bazooka diffuser working very well. 
You will also need very good flow at the surface of the substrate. 

Cheers


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048

Nice one Thomas. Skeptics will argue that showing Congolese sand is unfair due to high concentration of Hippopotamus manure. At least you're not using sand from the beaches of Capetown S.A. as that is loaded with Great White Shark manure...

Cheers,


----------



## Jamie McGrath

Okay thanks guys. Looks like the bazooka diffuser works well then! ive not had much luck with the glass ones they either have massive bubbles or I smash them when trying to rmove the tubing for a clean.


----------



## NC10

How long has that carpet been going @zanguli-ya-zamba ?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

NC10 said:


> How long has that carpet been going @zanguli-ya-zamba ?



This carpet have started 3 month ago. 
As I had very low light at start 2x36w at 75 cm from the substrate. Since a month and half now I have started to do a mid day burst. 4x36 w for two hours. 
But still, I am on the very low light side. 
As PC bulb are not that strong (compare to T5HO or Led). 

No need for strong light for carpet, just patience, good flow and good CO2 down there. 

Cheers


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NC10

Cheers for the reply.

TBH mate that's what I thought. I couldn't quite figure if it was a newly planted carpet or an established carpet just not doing too well. Obviously I didn't know your tank specs, but I didn't think it was a good example of a carpet doing well on sand anyway, I'd have expected more in 3 months.

Now I know you've been limiting light, it might explain it. Be nice to see it in a couple of weeks now you've increased the light.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

NC10 said:


> Cheers for the reply.
> 
> TBH mate that's what I thought. I couldn't quite figure if it was a newly planted carpet or an established carpet just not doing too well. Obviously I didn't know your tank specs, but I didn't think it was a good example of a carpet doing well on sand anyway, I'd have expected more in 3 months.
> 
> Now I know you've been limiting light, it might explain it. Be nice to see it in a couple of weeks now you've increased the light.




Hi mate,

Here is the carpet 10 days after. 
Sorry for the poor pictures quality I don't have a camera. 











I have had problems at the start with flow/distribution. I have played a bit with it and after a time this problem was resolved. 

I have started this carpet with less than 1/2 a pot lol 


Cheers 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie McGrath

looks good mate, thanks for the update.


----------



## dean

Sorry to but in on your thread James 
I'm having to please her in doors with the rescape 
She is insisting on pure white sand 
I've given in 
So the question is how deep for just a sand only substrate ?
Planning on ei ferts to make up for poor substrate will that work ?
Or should it just be a 25mm cap on something else ?


----------



## Henry

Bump for Dean, as I also plan to use a sand-only substrate for a low tech.


----------



## Sk3lly

Sand contains no nutrient content so proper water based dosing is essential. If you use plants that uptake most of their ferts through the roots then you will need to use root tabs. Such plants are crypts/swords for example. Sand will work very well though and is easy to plant into


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry

I'd be dosing with EI salts at a diluted rate, so nutrient availability wouldn't be an issue, moreso the amount of flow around roots allowing for absorption and gaseous exchange.

I'm wanting a clean, particulate free substrate that won't have a negative reaction to uprooting etc. I'd normally consider Moler clay, but it wouldn't suit the species of fish I'm considering.


----------



## dean

I've done it 
Gone for a pure white sand 
Dosing ei daily 
Plants going great


----------



## dean

This was after 2 weeks


----------



## dean




----------

